# cent os 5.3 64-bit raid speed test



## yogurt_21 (May 29, 2009)

we distribute media applainces at my work for our product and are playing around with a new config, does anyone know of a raid speed test for cent os 5.3 64-bit?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 29, 2009)

cp \dev\raidarray\testfile \dev\null?
or use dd.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 29, 2009)

thanks dan we'll give that a shot.


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2009)

dont forget to look at multithreaded performance. what kind of read/write distribution/patterns do you see during normal usage?


----------

